
Show HN: New Clojure Book for Beginners: Get Programming with Clojure - viebel
https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-clojure?a_aid=viebel&a_bid=399d9d64
======
viebel
This book is my attempt to make Clojure more accessible for newcomers.

The book teaches at a digestible pace the syntax and the main concepts of the
language.

This is part of a "Get Programming" series by Manning, which means that the
reader is guided from concrete to abstract until the ideas are fully
integrated.

The book is organised in Units where each Unit is made of 2 to 4 Lessons.
Another aspect of the pragmatic approach:

\- Lots of code snippets in each Lesson

\- Several exercises at the end of each Lesson

\- A Capstone Project at the end of each Unit

The book is in MEAP (Manning Early Access Program) stage which means that for
now only the digital version is available and 5 out of 16 Units are published.
(When a new Unit is published, the reader gets notified.)

Hopefully you'd find interest in this book whether you are a Clojure beginner
and want to learn the basics of Clojure in a structured way or a Clojure
experienced developer and want to help your friends or teammates in their
Clojure journey.

I am very interested in hearing comments (in particular improvement
suggestions) both about the approach and the realisation.

